# Kindle 2 Bookmark ?



## carol70 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had my Kindle 2 since Friday...I read one book without a problem. Book 2 seems to have an issue...every time I turn it off and then back on again it goes back to the beginning and not where I left off. So, I downloaded another book and this one seems to be working as book 1 did - no problems. What can I do about book 2? I never finish a book in one sitting and it will be such a pain to have to page through the entired book to where I left off?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you tried setting your own bookmark at your stopping point? Top right corner, click or alt-b on the K2.


----------

